# Old age pension-application



## canadiana (Apr 17, 2015)

Seems we're to apply for Old Age Pension 1 month after we turn 64. (if we're applying for age 65). That's 11 months. My question to you is how many months are the minimum required to send our applic. to receive payments the month following our 65th birthday? Thank you.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

You no longer have to apply for OAS as was required in the past. You will receive a letter from Service Canada not long after your 64'th birthday explaining when you will begin receiving it. I turned 65 in June 2014 and I got my letter sometime around September 2013. I chose to delay OAS so I signed a section on the back of the letter, and took it to my local Service Canada office. Now in my case I DO have to apply when I wish to start getting it. That can be done on the Service Canada website.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I should mention that it's only now automatic if you have lived in Canada since you were 18. If you are a recent immigrant then I presume the rules are different.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

pwm said:


> I should mention that it's only now automatic if you have lived in Canada since you were 18. If you are a recent immigrant then I presume the rules are different.


I'm not a recent immigrant, I have lived in Canada since 3,worked and paid my taxes ..but if you are NOT born in Canada and don't have a naturalization certificate, that may be an obstacle for getting OAS.

In my case, I have lived in Canada since I was 18, but I still had to bring in my identification, BIRTH CERTIFICATE/proof of age, and citizenship papers to Service Canada to apply for OAS.

if in doubt, speak to them first to see what the requirements are.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

carverman: Interesting. Maybe the fact I was born in Canada is why mine was automatic. I know when my wife turned 65 one had to apply at that time. That was in 2012. We applied in January 2012 and it started on time in August.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

From what I understand, the earliest that you can apply is 11 months before you wish to receive your OAS pension. I believe that if you don't file in time, you can still get a lump-sum payment for the period since turning 65, up to 11 months. The other option is to defer the pension in exchange for a larger monthly amount - up to +36% by age 70.


It's pretty much all explained here...

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/services/pensions/oas/pension/index.shtml

I can't find the criteria for how one is automatically enrolled, but since I'm over 65 and haven't received any payments yet, I must not meet it. I came to Canada at age 19 in 1969, and have lived here continuously since.


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

Our experience was as follows.
A year before 65th birthday Service Canada sent a letter with an application. I assume they know our birth dates from the tax returns and/or election records. We did nothing to get this letter.
A person born in June applied in person in March at the Service Canada office, presenting a Record of Landing and a birth certificate (original and a translation done free after we'd arrived by the Government of Ontario). The confirmation letter came end of July, the approval in August and the first cheque, including backpay, end of September.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Parkuser said:


> Our experience was as follows.
> A year before 65th birthday Service Canada sent a letter with an application.* I assume they know our birth dates from the tax returns and/or election records.* We did nothing to get this letter.
> A person born in June applied in person in March at the Service Canada office, presenting a Record of Landing and a birth certificate (original and a translation done free after we'd arrived by the Government of Ontario). The confirmation letter came end of July, the approval in August and the first cheque, including backpay, end of September.


I wouldn't stake my life on the fact that CRA and Service Canada share the same information. 

IMO, if you are born in Canada and have a Canadian birth certificate indicating what year you were born, it's much easier ...but not sure it's "automatic"...however, if you are a landed immigrant...*Service Canada knows nothing about the year of your birth and your
other personal details *so you need to fill out the application form a few months before your 65th b-day as I did. 

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/cgi-bin/search/eforms/index.cgi?app=profile&form=isp3000

They need a few more details about you besides just your name, current address and SIN...including your banking information for depositing the OAS payment.

When it comes to different depts of the gov't..do not assume anything. You need to follow up to make sure you get your benefit when you are entitled to.

BTW,,the* FIRST OAS payment* will be 1 month AFTER YOU TURN 65....so if your b-day is around the first of the month, you will have to wait longer,until the next month (usually around the 28th of each month (give or take a couple banking days).

if your b-day is towards the end of the month, you won't have to wait as long compared to having your 65th b-day at the start of the month. 
otherwise, if it's toward the end of the month.


----------



## canadiana (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks to all. You've provided added info. But I'm left wondering what is the minimum time they need to process it. 11 months is the max and the minimum perhaps 3 months? or should I definitely submit the application more than 3 months before my birthday?

I have to go to Canada because in the last 3 yrs I'm a resident abroad and have left all my documents in Canada. I wonder which documents they require. I have the citizenship proof of 1962 and proof I was living in Canada at age 18 and annual tax forms are proof one lived there for 45 yrs.

I must know so I plan my travel in 2016 and am outside the country therefore cannot drop by and ask them.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

canadiana said:


> Thanks to all. You've provided added info. But I'm left wondering what is the minimum time they need to process it. 11 months is the max and the minimum perhaps 3 months? or should I definitely submit the application more than 3 months before my birthday?
> ....


You would have to ask Service Canada for their current turn-around time. But given the size of the program I suspect they would need at least 3 mos.

In a way it's up to you now. OAS was amended in 2013 so that you can defer starting payments later then 65. If you do, they will increase your monthly payments. So, unless you desperately need the money as of age 65, you can request a later starting date, if that is more convenient.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

canadiana said:


> ...
> 
> I have to go to Canada because in the last 3 yrs I'm a resident abroad and have left all my documents in Canada. I wonder which documents they require. ...


Read the application form and the information sheet available at the web site that Carverman referenced. There are information Nos. on that form you can call.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

canadiana said:


> Thanks to all. You've provided added info. But I'm left wondering what is the minimum time they need to process it. 11 months is the max and the minimum perhaps 3 months? or should I definitely submit the application more than 3 months before my birthday?


Usually 5-6 months before is ample time if you are living in Canada. I submitted mine in Sept of the previous year, my b-day is at the begiining of March .
I got my first direct deposit near the end of April. but the notification that my application was received was given to me a 2-3 months before that.
However, if you are living outside of Canada, you may need more time than that for them to process it. 

Even if they don't process it in time by the time you reach your 65th, you will still get the retroactive payment..*one calendar month after you reach your 65th b-day*. 

In other words, they do not pay the OAS deposit the same month that you turn 65..probably due to the fact that they need a full month to calculate your OAS payment.


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

canadiana said:


> Thanks to all. You've provided added info. But I'm left wondering what is the minimum time they need to process it. 11 months is the max and the minimum perhaps 3 months? or should I definitely submit the application more than 3 months before my birthday?


From my experience I would suggest 6 months. BUT, if you apply later your payments can go back - up to 11 months, I believe. Or when started later (deferred up to 5 years) the payments will be higher (0.6% per each months of delay). You will not lose any money.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The OAS is paid at the end of the month following your 65th birthday. (3 business days before the end of every month)

My pension is paid on the 1st of every month, and will be reduced when I am 65.

I reach 65 this September and my October 1st DB pension will be adjusted downward due to the OAS, but I won't receive the OAS until the October 29.

Pretty much miss a payment.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The OAS is paid at the end of the month following your 65th birthday. (3 business days before the end of every month)
> 
> My pension is paid on the 1st of every month, and will be reduced when I am 65.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I experienced. My b-day was on the 2nd of the month...but I had to wait 29 days + another 28 days in the month they made the first payment.

My friend, a federal gov't worker opted to take her CPP earlier at age 65 because her gov't pension payments, (she retired at 55 after 28.x years of service) will get adjusted down by an amount equal to her CPP payment the month she turns 65.

I already had my Nortel DB pension reduced by 30% about 4 years ago..fortunately the OAS started then, so I didn't see a significant decrease
in my monthly income..but with the DB pension in windup stage (and that could take a few years due to the creditor lawsuits), I may be
able to continue without having to sell my place because not being able to afford the property taxes or upkeep.

The city of Ottawa does have a property tax deferral program once you are under a certain income threshold..so when my DB pension is finally
wound up to either an annuity or a LIF...I can still afford Kraft Dinner. 

As I have said.."the gov't giveth....and the gov't taketh away"....they don't want anyone to retire "rich" off the gov't...except the senators...who seem to be excluded from the rules the rest of us are subjected to. :biggrin:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A bit of good news is that at age 65 there is the additional age deduction from income taxes..........and the government benefits are indexed to inflation.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> A bit of good news is that at age 65 there is the additional age deduction from income taxes..........and the government benefits are indexed to inflation.


Yup. I got a whole $2 increase per month on my CPP payments...whoopie do..that's $24 a year. My property taxes have gone up about $25 a month this year
as the MPC inflationary assessments increase the taxes every year. 

Still haven't seen any monthly increase on the OAS..they claim they are assessing the CPI to determine if there will be an increase this year.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

sags said:


> ...
> 
> My pension is paid on the 1st of every month, and will be reduced when I am 65.
> 
> I reach 65 this September and my October 1st DB pension will be adjusted downward due to the OAS, but I won't receive the OAS until the October 29.


Are you sure it's OAS and not CPP you're talking about? Most DB pensions are integrated with CPP, not OAS, because the contributions to CPP and the DB plan are also integrated.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> The city of Ottawa does have a *property tax deferral program *once you are under a certain income threshold..so when my DB pension is finally
> wound up to either an annuity or a LIF...I can still afford Kraft Dinner.


 ... key word is "deferral" so what happens if you don't have the means to pay the property tax after selling your place in order to pay for the retirement home rental or assisted living ? Do they prevent you from the rental or kick you out the curb? I heard a human being can subsists on water alone for at least 20 days so taken note in case there is even no Kraft dinners available. :biggrin:



> As I have said.."the gov't giveth....and the gov't taketh away"....they don't want anyone to retire "rich" off the gov't...*except the senators...who seem to be excluded from the rules the rest of us are subjected to.* :biggrin:


 ... they ought to make a law out of those Senate rules and call it "Legalized Stealing from Canadian taxpayers".


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Yup. I got a whole $2 increase per month on my CPP payments...whoopie do..that's $24 a year. My property taxes have gone up about $25 a month this year
> *as the MPC inflationary assessments increase the taxes every year*.
> 
> Still haven't seen any monthly increase on the OAS..they claim they are assessing the CPI to determine if there will be an increase this year.


... is MPAC assessment done every year for city of Ottawa or every 4 years? Have house prices gone up that significantly there to be doing it every year? 

If you complain about property taxes increasing due to increasing assessment by MPAC, they will refer you to the increasing mill rate needed for the services (education, policing, fire-fighting, etc.) provided by your city. The bulk is for education, more teachers are needed because of climbing enrolments and "better" (public) education of schoolkids in Ontariowe. :biggrin:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Are you sure it's OAS and not CPP you're talking about? Most DB pensions are integrated with CPP, not OAS, because the contributions to CPP and the DB plan are also integrated.


Our pension is a little unusual in that it paid a subsidy for both CPP and OAS, if a person qualified for the 30 and out benefit on top of the CPP supplement.

At age 65, the pension reverts to a lifetime pension calculation and reduces by $1500 a month, pretty close to full CPP and OAS.

Those who took the CPP at age 60 did get to "double dip" for 5 years, so really can't complain.

Although those collecting the full 30 and out pension will have their income decline by about $650 a month at age 65, if they took CPP at age 60.

I didn't wait for the 30 and out and I didn't receive the subsidy............so my income will go up about $300 a month.

I have friends who wonder how they will manage with $650 a month less, since like everyone else they have geared their spending to their income.

But everyone is different. Some have a spouse who will gain some CPP or OAS.

It has been kind of strange getting income in retirement, because we both worked and both collect pensions, CPP and OAS.......but because of a 4 year age difference, our income sources kept changing every couple of years.

My pension, her pension, her CPP, my CPP, her OAS, my OAS, her pension reductions, my pension reductions.

At age 65 we settle in to the final collection of income sources until one of us is gone............and then it all changes again.

Couples definitely have it a lot better than singles. If I was a single senior..........I would find another senior to fall in love with real quick.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

That's interesting, though unusual. i wonder how they are going to coordinate that bridging benefit with the future change in eligibility for OAS to age 67?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Are you sure it's OAS and not CPP you're talking about? Most DB pensions are integrated with CPP, not OAS, because the contributions to CPP and the DB plan are also integrated.


In my case not sure. I did not contribute a cent to MY Nortel DB plan, they did it all, of course when they were still turning a profit in the 90s.
It all fell apart and there was a huge DB pension shortfall of over 30%. The pension trustees had to reduce everyone's pension by over 30%...however in
my case the Ontario Guaranted pension insurance scheme kicked in enough to guaranteed mine for the first $1000.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Couples definitely have it a lot better than singles. If I was a single senior..........I would *find another senior to fall in love with real quick.*


SAGs, Sorry but I'm not of that persuasion.:biggrin: If I have too, I can eat KD for 7 days a week to survive. Getting used to the stuff and it's not that bad
actually.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Are you sure it's OAS and not CPP you're talking about? Most DB pensions are integrated with CPP, not OAS, because the contributions to CPP and the DB plan are also integrated.


Not all pensions make integration with CPP mandatory. My pension allows retirees to integrate CPP, OAS or both. In my case, I chose to retire at 58 1/2 after 35 years of service without integration. Since my pension is not indexed to inflation I plan to use CPP and OAS payments to provide inflationary increases to my income as needed. 

Sags, thanks for acknowledging that couples are better off financially than singles. However, it's not nearly as easy to fall in love now as it was when I was young, pretty and wrinkle-free.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Maltese said:


> Sags, thanks for acknowledging that couples are better off financially than singles. However, it's not *nearly as easy to fall in love now as it was when I was young, pretty and wrinkle-free.*


But if you are built like Anna Nicole Smith, and meet a rich 85yr old oil tycoon multi-billionaire (J. Howard Marshall), "love" is still possible at that age.:biggrin:


----------

